# Change for Better - Honor 10 Contest



## Digit-Brand (May 28, 2018)

Hey Honor fans,

*static.digit.in/default/f84addecc01249d1408a06f54729e6a23e4758a8.jpeg 

Do you have your eyes set on an Honor 10? It's the latest aurora color-shifting flagship phone from Honor that was recently launched in London – at an event that many lucky Honor fans were chosen to attend in person. 

Honor cares about your feedback and responses so as to be able to improve their products. To achieve this, they've launched the *Change for Better Contest*.

All you need to do to stand a chance to *win Honor customized accessories* is to *comment on this thread*. That's it. Just comment and win! 

*How to participate?*

Just leave a comment on this thread about your favorite features of the new Honor 10
Tell us some annoying features of the phones that you are currently using.
*
Prizes*

Honor accessories like Honor Bluetooth earphones, Honor Bluetooth selfie sticks, etc.
Winners will be selected based on the quality of the posts, and a comprehensive consideration by Honor.
*
Rules*

Each ID is allowed to reply only once, in order to ensure that every comment counts.
Irrelevant, abstract or meaningless messages will be ignored.

Here are some of the coolest features of the new Honor 10: 

24MP AI Camera
Aurora Glass Design
5.84” Honor FullView Display
Ultrasonic Fingerprint
AI Powered by Independent NPU
5v/4.5A Honor SuperCharge
For more details about Honor 10:
Honor 10


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 28, 2018)

Digit-Brand said:


> Just leave a comment on this thread about your favorite features of the new Honor 10


For me, those would be:
1. Fast charging
2. Front fingerprint sensor
3. Treble support so that it becomes easy to flash and use any AOSP based rom 



Digit-Brand said:


> Tell us some annoying features of the phones that you are currently using.


For Redmi Note 3: Fingerprint sensor on that back and lack of fast charging.
For Oneplus 3: 3000 mAh battery is too low. I want 8k-10k mAh capacity, doesn't matter how thick the phone becomes or how "optimised" newer SoC is.


----------



## billubakra (May 28, 2018)

_Just leave a comment on this thread about your favorite features of the new Honor 10- _Kirin Chipset, Camera, Treble Support and Body(Very good color options). Hate the notch though.
_Tell us some annoying features of the phones that you are currently using- _TBH only 1 that the S7 converts a simple text message to mms after like 200 normal characters.


----------



## dilipcybex (May 28, 2018)

I have always looked for cameras in my smart phones. In Honor, the AI integrated camera is something like never before. None of the phones I have used have a camera with AI

In India's leading Xiaomi phones, heating is a big issue. Sadly, my phone has heating problems too.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jun 1, 2018)

Good things about Honor 10:
- Compact phone when others are pushing beyond 6"
-  IR Blaster: It is indeed convenient

Annoying feature of my current phone (Galaxy S8): Glass back (As they say, glass is glass & glass breaks)


----------



## billubakra (Jun 1, 2018)

anupam_pb said:


> Good things about Honor 10:
> - Compact phone when others are pushing beyond 6"
> -  IR Blaster: It is indeed convenient
> 
> Annoying feature of my current phone (Galaxy S8): Glass back (As they say, glass is glass & glass breaks)



Anupam, is the S8 also converting a simple text message to mms after like 200 normal characters. Can you please check?


----------



## Minion (Jun 11, 2018)

I would like to have a basic headphone AMP and OIS in next flagship and lighter and faster EMUI current versions are trying to look like iOS which is bad also backside of honor 10 is too flashy I liked honor 9 lite design


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 11, 2018)

Minion said:


> I would like to have a basic headphone AMP and OIS in next flagship and lighter and faster EMUI current versions are trying to look like iOS which is bad also backside of honor 10 is too flashy I liked honor 9 lite design


Headphone amp would depend on whether they decide to keep the 3.5 mm jack. P20 pro lacks it despite being Huawei's flagship.


----------



## Minion (Jun 11, 2018)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Headphone amp would depend on whether they decide to keep the 3.5 mm jack. P20 pro lacks it despite being Huawei's flagship.


I was talking about honor 10


----------



## Megastar (Jun 11, 2018)

The Honor 10 is a perfect phone which has all the desirable features, without burning a hole in your pocket. It has top of the line specs which can compete with any flagship phone in the market. The AI powered camera and the unique Phantom Blue color are the two features that stand out for me. 

I am currently using an iPhone 6 which cost me double the amount of the price of the Honor 10. And sadly it has only half the features! How I wish that Huawei would gift me this phone via this contest!


----------



## Allu Azad (Jun 11, 2018)

>Just leave a comment on this thread about your favorite features of the new Honor 10

I like that Honor 10 has Fast battery charging and better hardware features than Nokia 7 Plus.
But what about the software updates? Will there be guaranteed updates to P or greater?

>Tell us some annoying features of the phones that you are currently using.

Currently I am using Redmi Note 4 and camera is a bit lacking. Also it doesn't have fast charging. So it is kinda annoying waiting for two and a half hours to get it fully charged.


----------



## akshayylr (Jun 12, 2018)

for me it  would be the boring way my phone looks and lack of fast charging and my pooor front facing camera and a bit of battery backup that provides


----------



## Subhrajyoti Bhuiyan (Jun 12, 2018)

Honor, the name says it all.
Features in Honor 10:
1. AI Camera, Glossy and Colorful Glass Back and 19:9 aspect ratio.
2. My phone, the Asus Zenfone 3, doesn't have AI Camera, its battery sucks like hell (2650 mAh), and heats up to 42°C which is so disappointing and disturbing.


----------



## Mrinal Roy (Jun 12, 2018)

What I like most in Honor 10 is the glass design, enabling people to use the phone without stylish back covers. Hence, the tagline should be "Aurora style with AI"

My current phone mi A1 has a pathetic battery life.


----------



## Surya Teja (Jun 12, 2018)

Digit-Brand said:


> Hey Honor fans,
> 
> Do you have your eyes set on an Honor 10? It's the latest aurora color-shifting flagship phone from Honor that was recently launched in London – at an event that many lucky Honor fans were chosen to attend in person.
> 
> ...


I like the design of Honor 10 which is a glossy design, it looks very premium in hands. the best part is fingerprint scanner present on the front, because while am doing any work I kept my phone on the table, to check any notifications I don't need to lift the phone.
 But I didn't like the notch present on the phone.the present on the phone is similar to iPhone x. Always Honor phone have unique design but the notch damaging it


----------



## Deepankur19 (Jun 12, 2018)

This a give back time for Honor fan in me... By simply appreciating its product/innovation via this contest.
To me i am firm believer of possessing products which are exclusive, the features that make Honor10 as my prised possession are:

1. Exclusivity in design:
 Color Changing glass back, no biggggg screen flagship, decent screen size for better ergonomics is what the design team has delivered. One hand operation seems to be a thing of past before Honor pitching in and via Honor 10 proving it wrong.

2. AI CAPABILITIES:
AI IS THE FUTURE . Love it .. hate it.. but you cannot ignore it. With Honor 10 featuring a npu for sole pupose of machine learning and user habbits the ai renders speed, camera, battery and even optimization to best of individual user's perspective in a solely inclusive way.

3. Ultrasonic fingerprint sensor:
No real estate destroyed with this technology no compromise on space on the phone. It enables recognition even with wet hands which in evryday scenario is really useful...

To be frank this is what was missed in so called flagships in the market....


----------



## arun1993339 (Jun 13, 2018)

1. Best quality of the HONOR 10 is its camera and huawei's own kirin processor.
2. camera is not so good in my curennt phone, and i sucks on updates.


----------



## guris881 (Jun 13, 2018)

These are my views.
1. I think AI is the future of mobiles which very intelligent feature & Honor 10 is grabbing this AI which gives user a great feature That's what I like the most.
.
2. My mobile's Ram management is worst. I think Ram management is the most important thing in mobile since people are multi-tasking now.
.
I have been a Samsung user whole my life. I feel bad i never gave a chance to other Mobile companies. I very much appreciate this Phone.
  You


----------



## Hilal Ahmad baba (Jun 13, 2018)

1. Gorgeous looking device with awesome specs , compact design, great camera, dedicated NPU for AI features.

2. The thing that is lacking the most is the OIS in the primary camera and also the phone doesn't come in different variants in India.


----------



## Rajesh Khatnani (Jun 14, 2018)

Here are some of the coolest features of the new Honor 10: 

24MP AI Camera
Aurora Glass Design
5.84” Honor FullView Display
Ultrasonic Fingerprint
AI Powered by Independent NPU
5v/4.5A Honor SuperCharge


----------



## Joel C George (Jun 14, 2018)

This a give back time for Honor fan in me... By simply appreciating its product/innovation via this contest.
To me i am firm believer of possessing products which are exclusive, the features that make Honor10 as my prised possession are:

1. Exclusivity in design:
Color Changing glass back, no biggggg screen flagship, decent screen size for better ergonomics is what the design team has delivered. One hand operation seems to be a thing of past before Honor pitching in and via Honor 10 proving it wrong.

2. AI CAPABILITIES:
AI IS THE FUTURE . Love it .. hate it.. but you cannot ignore it. With Honor 10 featuring a npu for sole pupose of machine learning and user habbits the ai renders speed, camera, battery and even optimization to best of individual user's perspective in a solely inclusive way.

3. Ultrasonic fingerprint sensor:
No real estate destroyed with this technology no compromise on space on the phone. It enables recognition even with wet hands which in evryday scenario is really useful...


----------



## Shashank Shekhar (Jun 14, 2018)

What I like about Honor is AI camera which makes easy for bad photographer like me to capture beautiful snaps........

Currently I am having a disastrous Battery experience with my Samsung.....


----------



## ravi vora (Jun 14, 2018)

i like dual camera because it has ai mode and processor which is faster and back of phone which is make using gradient colour 

my current phone redmi note 4
 4000mh battery
sometime lack
heating issue


----------



## prathik (Jun 15, 2018)

Will keep it Short and frank, Things i like about honor 10 are AI powered Camera, Supercharging, full view display and the beautiful color and design.
those are the exact things i don't like on my new Note 5 pro, Phone Doesn't support fast charge/supercharge or anything, Camera is good but not AI which is better, and Display though it's said to be full view it's still not as satisfying as it looks. Note 5 pro was hard to get and the color was not an option had to pick what was available on the flash sales, so got stuck with girly Gold White color.


----------



## Chandan Kashyap (Jun 15, 2018)

I Don't have any honor phone but my friends have and whenever I use it. I feel comfortable in all feature.. probably honor contains best in class features among all phone manufacturer.. I don't have honor 10 but I know that it comes with new premium features
 1.Glass back with changeable features
2. Artificial intelligence for camera 
3. At last world wide reputation of honor gives a upper hand to their phones 

One and only thing I feel should be improved that
1. Price is 33k and I can't afford it .

Finally I recommend all phone users to try honor ones in their life....


----------



## Spirit Of Genius (Jun 15, 2018)

Digit-Brand said:


> Just leave a comment on this thread about your favorite features of the new Honor 10




My favorite is Stronger and Smarter Core - AI Powered by Independent NPU. Apart from constantly learning about usage behavior, I really liked it's role in enriching the camera (front and rear) experience.

Currently we own smartphones with just normal 'camera'; it just captures whatever it sees without 'thinking' too much. But the camera of honor 10 is way ahead of the competition which pairs objects with optimal camera setting as per context of the image. AI powered front camera makes any lighting condition a perfect lighting condition! That's how the camera module is supposed to be 'smart'!

Thus, honor 10 is only smartphone with 'smart' camera!




Digit-Brand said:


> 2.Tell us some annoying features of the phones that you are currently using.



Well, currently I own honor 7 and only thing that I don't like about it is number '7' ! Nothing else to complain about. Would love to have number 10 in front of my honor!


----------



## Ashutosh Rajput (Jun 16, 2018)

My current phone have following features.
1:Super blurry 5 mp camera
2.Super fast draining battery
3.Super unresponsive display.
4.Ultra slow processor
 On the other side perfection is coming in bright 5.84".Honor 10 is what i need.


----------



## Shadab Rana (Jun 16, 2018)

For me Here are some of the coolest features of the new Honor 10: 

24MP AI Camera
Aurora Glass Design
5.84” Honor FullView Display
Ultrasonic Fingerprint
5v/4.5A Honor SuperCharge
And i use le eco le 2 its has nice fingerprint sensor metallic body camera best and nice performance


----------



## Charchit Sharma (Jun 16, 2018)

My favorite feature of Honor 10 is the use of independent NPU!!
It's really fascinating to see that how the integrated chip performs ML algorithm so efficiently and fast, whether detecting a right effect for the image or optimizing the performance.

Onboard NPU helps the processor do the ML stuffs fast as compared to the cloud. The Kirin 970 is a power house. It has 8 CPU cores and 12 GPU cores, plus all the other normal bells and whistles for media processing and connectivity. 
In total, the Kirin 970 has 5.5 billion transistors. The Neural Processing Unit(NPU), including its own SRAM, is hidden among those. But how big is it? According to Huawei, the NPU takes up roughly 150 million transistors. That is less than 3 percent of the whole chip.

Its size is important for two reasons. First, it doesn’t increase the overall size (and cost) of the Kirin SoC.  Second, it is power efficient. This isn’t some huge power hungry processing core that will kill battery life. Rather it is a neat hardware solution that will save power by moving the inference processing away from the CPU and into dedicated circuits.
And Honor 10 integrates every feature efficiently and correctly. 

I have Yu Yunique and some of the annoying features it holds is that -
1. It always slows down dramatically and creates performance lag when using even FB App.
2. It's been two years using the phone and the processor has slowed down.
3. The camera is not as good as compared to the current price segment devices.


----------



## Eshwar Rao (Jun 17, 2018)

The best thing about honor is 24mp AI camera to which I'm attracted 
currenty I'm using Samsung galaxy grand prime which has become old and touch is not working properly and it will be hanging


----------



## Abhishek rai (Jun 17, 2018)

1.In one word  Honer 10 is super fone its have all those feature for what i was waiting for like Aurora Glass Design,Ultrasonic Fingerprint and 24MP AI Camera

2. I m using redmi note 3 and fingerprint of redmi note 3 is too slow and front camera is not good


----------



## Srikanth597 (Jun 18, 2018)

Yeah it's a good phone with all those features. I like AI Camera and ultrasonic fingerprint  mostly.
Thing that I don't like most in my current phone is a) camera .b) battery. c)UI.


----------



## Akshaysrk (Jun 18, 2018)

1. The Kirin 970 AI Chipset i liked the processor , EMUI 8.0 not much of blotware but with awsm customisation and battery optimisation, The AI Camera is good compared to others and the night mode takes the good pictures in night .
2. The most annoying thing in my phone is the camera not that good and doesn't posses fast charging takes 2hr 30min to full charge


----------



## PrashantK007 (Jun 18, 2018)

Akshaysrk said:


> EMUI 8.0 not much of blotware but with awsm customisation and battery optimisation,



EMUI is bloatware as many people have commented here and on other sites too.


----------



## PrashantK007 (Jun 18, 2018)

Here are some of the coolest features of the new Honor 10: 

24MP AI Camera
Aurora Glass Design
5.84” Honor FullView Display
Ultrasonic Fingerprint
5v/4.5A Honor SuperCharge


----------



## Amal Shaw (Jun 18, 2018)

The best features would be the Honor SuperCharge and the android version 8.1 Oreo. The Supercharge feature is observed by geeks to be better than the dashcharge from oneplus, so that's a clear winning factor here. And both the cameras have a f1.8 aperture which is unusual and amazing. I don't want to boast about the AI features, but it's there for the future proofing. 
.
And it looks stunning.
.
The phone I use now is an old Nokia phone. It's good for all it has, but it doesn't have much.


----------



## anand1234 (Jun 19, 2018)

superb camera with 24 mp AI feauture, superb aurora glass design, fast fingerprint sensor, corning gorilla glass, kirin 970 processor, 3400 mAh long lasting battery, 6 gb ram, 128 gb internal memory.


----------



## PrashantK007 (Jun 19, 2018)

anand1234 said:


> superb camera with 24 mp AI feauture, superb aurora glass design, fast fingerprint sensor, corning gorilla glass, kirin 970 processor, 3400 mAh long lasting battery, 6 gb ram, 128 gb internal memory.


You've already used it? What about monthly updates and are you able to buy with Super Charger?


----------



## anand1234 (Jun 20, 2018)

honor 7c and 7a both are the best phones in the mid range,if anyone one want to buy a phone around 10,000 then both of these are the best option.


----------



## anand1234 (Jun 20, 2018)

honor 9 lite glacier grey model is one of the best phone according to camera performance with four cameras.


----------



## A. Nitin Prasad (Jun 20, 2018)

Pros
1. First of all a phone is a phone so basic function of good call quality is a must which is there in honor 10 with automatic background noise reduction for uninterrupted calls, what's the use of a phone with lots of features if it can't perform well in this aspect I love the tried and tested Kirin 970 processor which is a powerhouse and with the addition of NPU which learns the user behavior the overall performance would be seamless,
2. As time goes by cameras in smartphone has evolved so much with the quality and technology that we don't miss and feel the need of carrying the point and shoot pocket camera anymore and with the models like Honor 10 who would have imagined the integration of AI with the camera which optimises the camera setting according to the image context and in addition of AI Portrait mode, 3D Portrait Lighting, f/1.8 aperture and EIS for better stabilization the whole experience of photography is fantastic and more than satisfying.
3. And as the technology evolves in smartphone industry so does the way you unlock the phone, I've started using unlocking phone way back from entering pin number in the keypad of a feature phone moving forward to unblocking with Pattern and Pins in touchscreen phones to Fingerprint unlocking  now as the technology advances honor has never missed in bringing the latest feature to their product lineup which ofcourse resulted in addition of ultrasonic fingerprint sensor under the glass.
4. I've kept the most liked part about not only Honor 10 but the whole Honor lineup in last which is Battery used in honor devices and its performance I've used almost all the phones released by them in India from honor 6 to honor 8 pro all i can say about the battery performance of honor devices are exceptional basically lasts more than most of the competitors in the market and the standby capability is phenomenal I've almost kept most of the honors 2 to 3 days without charging with mild usage of only calls, with the added bonus of Supercharge of honor which can charge honor 10 to 50 percentage in only 25 minutes you can't go wrong with the battery performance 
5. on the whole Honor 10 with the addition of aurora color glass design is a looker and feature rich with no gimmicks available in the market

Cons
for me the honor 10 is perfect in almost all the aspects and is the no nonsense phone which you can buy in market today there are no cons as such but personally I feel the only place where there could have been a change is the display part, the IPS display is a eye candy to look at but what I think is that the addition of notch instead of going for thin bezels with the design ques of front has resulted in blending the phone in one among the competitors such as One plus, Vivo, OPPO etc, it doesn't look unique from the front, addition of OIS could have improved stabilization more and addition of wireless charging would have been icing on the cake.


----------



## PrashantK007 (Jun 20, 2018)

anand1234 said:


> honor 7c and 7a both are the best phones in the mid range,if anyone one want to buy a phone around 10,000 then both of these are the best option.





anand1234 said:


> honor 9 lite glacier grey model is one of the best phone according to camera performance with four cameras.



How about you use them first, compare it with other phones and then give your thoughts?


----------



## kNigh+ (Jun 21, 2018)

What Does Honor 10 have that my phone OnePlus 3 doesn't have:
Well the 24 MP AI Front facing Camera For Starters for the Selfie in me.
AI Powered NPU. Wouldn't anyone want a lag less seam less gaming or user experience as other non gamers may state.
A 5.84" Full View Display..larger the better always
A 3400 mAh Battery more is better always
A Ultrasonic glass fingerprint...wouldn't the entire concept of fingerprint scanner be nulled if it doesn't work when your hand is wet.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 21, 2018)

Akshaysrk said:


> Comparing to MIUI it's not EMUI offers provides optimisation





Akshaysrk said:


> I didn't like the camera quality in mid-range honor devices they could have added bit high MP depth lens


Every mutilated android UI is crap, be it EMUI or MIUI. Stock or close to stock android ones without bloatware are best ones in terms of performance. 
Adding "High MP depth lens" won't make a difference unless they improve post processing by taking help from Google. Sony is a major supplier for smartphone cameras but they themselves don't perform well compared to Pixel and S/Note series phones.


----------



## Nithin B A (Jun 22, 2018)

I think Honor is producing one of the best phones at all the price range, especially the latest Honor 10. I like the
1. AI powered camera
2. AI powered NPU
3. Ultrasonic fingerprint
4. 6gb ram,
5. Kirin 970 processor
6. Best part, the price. Worth the money!!
7. Face unlock and finger print unlock are very quick..
And only thing I don't like is the Glass design, as it would make the phone delicate and make the owner of the phone to me more cautious when handling the phone.


----------



## Subhashis Halder (Jun 24, 2018)

◆I like the efforts of huawei is paying off a million times more as you can see the reflection in their smartphones. Honor 10 is no exception. A *well crafted body with jam packed features anybody could expect.* The features like *Ultrasonic fingerprint* under the screen is really *gonna make a positive impact *and other mobile manufacturers should learn from that. In india , at the day your sweaty hands are unable to unlock the phone with its fingerprint sensor... *The picture is going to change*.

◆ Beside that, the AI powered camera really does impress me what you can do with software. *Getting an edge with the the AI , undoubtedly it becomes one of the toughest competitors among the range. *

◆Though I have one thing to say, sometimes the *AI amplifies the Green to make photos more attractive. It is a hit or miss. When missed, photos look very unnatural. I think that's a thing developers should look after. *

◆Now comes the *game changing fact;the look. Yes! Looks matter! *What can I say. This phone is just gonna impress you with a "Whoa!" in your palm.

●And here comes the *annoying thing *about my current budget smartphone. I've been using it for 3 years. You can already guess what things annoys me . The performance, hang issues, battery life, poor camera, everything. Means I'm in dyre need of a better and healthy upgrade to an Honor phone . So step aside and let me win! Please !!!  :'(


----------



## Sundeep Kumar (Jun 24, 2018)

Digit-Brand said:


> Hey Honor fans,
> 
> *static.digit.in/default/f84addecc01249d1408a06f54729e6a23e4758a8.jpeg
> 
> ...


Hi,
Best thing  like about Honor 10 is its full view display and camera with AI.
Also like the Aurora glass design.
In today world phone has become a status simbol and multimedia consumption centre.  

I am using miA1:

I dont like time taken by it for capturing a photo in potrait mod. Some time it take upto 5 to 10 sec. To focus object and after taking potait photo the image blur can not be edited.

Heating isue while playing games or watcing youtube videos for long(baby watching righmes)

Huge body with small screen so it distroy overall multimedia expirence moreover dull color make it worse.

Sound of music is low on headfones and dull sound on senesizer hedphones.

So change for the batter.


----------



## Kheleshwar nishad (Jun 24, 2018)

HONOR is amazing phone
I likes its big screen and clour


----------



## vaibhav kumar (Jun 25, 2018)

* Favorite features of the new Honor 10 
Good:*
Great display
Sleek and compact
Good performance
Capable cameras

*Annoying features of the phones that we are currently using*
*Bad:*
Weak battery life
Overheats when stressed
Problematic fingerprint sensor
Mixed results with camera AI


----------



## Narayan nag (Jun 25, 2018)

For me these are the coolest  features of honor 10 :-
1. 5v/4.5a honor supercharge
2. 24 mp ai camera
3. 5.84" honor full view display


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 26, 2018)

Amal Shaw said:


> The best features would be the Honor SuperCharge and the android version 8.1 Oreo. The Supercharge feature is observed by geeks to be better than the dashcharge from oneplus, so that's a clear winning factor here.


There is no point of oreo if phone is running on EMUI and Indian variants don't have supercharger.


----------



## Divya sharma (Jun 26, 2018)

For Redmi Note 3: Fingerprint sensor on that back and lack of fast charging.


----------



## Prem jashi (Jun 27, 2018)

Allu Azad said:


> >Just leave a comment on this thread about your favorite features of the new Honor 10
> 
> I like that Honor 10 has Fast battery charging and better hardware features than Nokia 7 Plus.
> But what about the software updates? Will there be guaranteed updates to P or greater?
> ...


Really


----------



## Prem jashi (Jun 27, 2018)

Honor is better than vivo v9 
Honor is good smartphone


----------



## billubakra (Jun 27, 2018)

Na modiji ke 15 lakh aye na Honor ke results.


----------



## Wasim Aktar (Jun 27, 2018)

I am at a loss here which of the features I love more in this phone. It's like this phone socres a 10/10 on every aspect; from outer looks to inner performance it's perfect.
As for my current phone Lenovo P2 the only things I hate is the mediocre sd625 processor and the camera the stabilization of the camera is really awful; even under brightly lit conditions. If the phone shakes even a little bit while pressing the shutter the picture will come out slightly blurry... it's really annoying.


Digit-Brand said:


> Hey Honor fans,
> 
> *static.digit.in/default/f84addecc01249d1408a06f54729e6a23e4758a8.jpeg
> 
> ...


----------



## rohit.k (Jun 28, 2018)

The Coolest part of the Phone is 24mp Camera  and Super Charging function never heard anywhere till yet literary but What I like in this phone which I won't have in mine is the Aurora Feel, faaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaar better the stupid which color texture. Just love the way how it made.

Thanks
R.K.


----------



## PrashantK007 (Jun 29, 2018)

rohit.k said:


> Super Charging function never heard anywhere till yet literary


You must have been living alone on an island with no access to ousite world for last 5 years lol.


----------



## Akshat Goyal (Jun 29, 2018)

Honor 10 is a real beauty.
Some of the many coolest features of Honor 10:- 
1. Click images like a pro with the new 'AI enabled dual rear camera'.
2. Supports fast charging with 'Honor Supercharge'.
3. The new 'Aurora glass design' gives a premium feel while holding the phone.

And many more.....

Some of the annoying features of MotoG3 which I am currently using:-
1.It doesn't supports fast charging like Honor 10.
2. Poor camera quality both rear and front cameras.
3. Phone lags and runs like a snail sometimes.


----------



## rohit.k (Jun 29, 2018)

PrashantK007 said:


> You must have been living alone on an island with no access to ousite world for last 5 years lol.



Yeah !! Its India...Where phone battery is quite cheaper then electricity...LoL


----------



## PrashantK007 (Jun 30, 2018)

rohit.k said:


> Yeah !! Its India...Where phone battery is quite cheaper then electricity...LoL


Oneplus has dash charge, Qualcom has quick charge. Super charge is not something new.


----------



## Dr.Anam (Jun 30, 2018)

One thing you could add is an Iris scanner. That will be a revolution in terms of phone security. You won't be bothered about someone quitely placing your finger on tge fingerprint scanner to unlock your phone while sleeping.


----------



## Dr.Anam (Jun 30, 2018)

Both fingerprint and face unlock are reliable as the former us unique for every individual and the latter uses AI to detect. My concern here is, what is you're sleeping and someone slowly places your finger to unlock your phone? How would you trust that? You never know if someone does that to you.. I think that there should be an iris detection in the phone. The patterns of the iris in a human eye are also unique for everyone. That's what my opinion is.


----------



## Sanjeet Vikram Singh (Jul 1, 2018)

Just leave a comment on this thread about your favorite features of the new Honor 10
I am going to give in to vanity here and say the Aurora back. That's unlike anything I've seen before. It's gorgeous. And also the AI powered camera. My friend has an Honor view 10 and the pictures are out of the world

2. Tell us some annoying features of the phones that you are currently using

To be honest I like my current phone which is the Honor 7X. But it lags sometimes and the face recognition is horrible. Like it never works.


----------



## rohit.k (Jul 1, 2018)

PrashantK007 said:


> Oneplus has dash charge, Qualcom has quick charge. Super charge is not something new.



Well *Newer Discovery Gives Better Technology* & Who know this Super Charge may be better even from "dash charge or quick charge"


----------



## Minion (Jul 2, 2018)

I would have bought Honor 10 if this phone had *AMOLED* display  and *OIS *unfortunately this phone misses on both these features


----------



## Rahul Trehan (Jul 2, 2018)

Better looks than One Plus 6
Best Low Light Camera
Fast Charging
New Multi Colours


----------



## Rahul Trehan (Jul 2, 2018)

I would definitely like to buy if it has got Fingerprint sensor on the back...


----------



## Debarshi Basak (Jul 2, 2018)

Favorite feature of Honor 10:
1. The back of Phantom Blue looks sick. Fantabulous!
2. Games run like butter. Hope to see this combined with Android P. It will be a beast.
3. Zero lag till now. Zero means absolute zero. I have seen many of the phones lag even in Subway Surfer, some specific websites etc. High end phones as well but Honor 10 handles them pretty well.

Annoying thing about my Honor 4x:
Nothing much. The phone served me with its life and still I use it.
As its old now, the camera has gone bad. Taking pictures within whatsapp sometime gets me in trouble.
The 8gb ROM is pretty low to deal with nowadays.


----------



## Rahul Trehan (Jul 3, 2018)

Honor 10 is one of the most beautifully crafted Handset, if it has got the Amoled FHD or QHD display and fingerprint sensor on the back along with best in class low light rear camera with Carl Zeiss lens and Sony's CMOS sensor camera. Then I bet it would be the beast and the killer handset which could easily beat the competition.


----------



## x666x (Jul 3, 2018)

The lack of OIS is disturbing. I have been using the P9 for more than a year now and I love the phone but OIS on the camera would've been great. Also EMUI could be revamped, these phones are too gorgeous and the software on the other hand is quite the contrary(try AOSP maybe?). 
It is indeed great to see a small footprint maintained despite the screen size. I've compared sizes and it is just a tad taller than the P9 despite the display being quite large. The notch isnt the best addition to looks though.
The rest you already know, it is good enough to compete with flagships in other aspects imo but most times Huawei barely makes it to the discussion.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 3, 2018)

x666x said:


> Also EMUI could be revamped, these phones are too gorgeous and the software on the other hand is quite the contrary(try AOSP maybe?).


Huawei/Honor loves EMUI more than Xiaomi loves MIUI (as they would end the bootloader unlocking service soon).
They would rather have a customer buy a new phone because of pesky EMUI issues than allowing him to flash a custom rom.


----------



## mourya chiranjeevi (Jul 4, 2018)

I Like honor 10 because

1. Awesome looks
2.AI camera
3. Fast charge
4.Front facing Ultra sonic Fingerprint sensor

But I Wanted these features also
1. Amoled display
2. OIS
3. More battery capacity
4.Much better GPU


----------



## Jack Kashyap (Jul 5, 2018)

The Camera
Fingerprint Sensor
Fast Charge

Annoying Feature with current phone- The glass at the back gets covered with fingerprints all around.


----------



## PrashantK007 (Jul 5, 2018)

Jack Kashyap said:


> Annoying Feature with current phone- The glass at the back gets covered with fingerprints all around.


Use a case or skin then lol.


----------



## chandan_neil (Jul 5, 2018)

Good things about Honor 10:
- Phone going to be compact which i love most
- 24mp AI camera
- 10nm chip design which will be very power efficient and fast in performance 
- beautifully crafted glass back design

Annoying feature of my current phone (lenovo vibe k5):every thing is bad in my oppinion and it is already dead


----------



## Jiss Joseph Thomas (Jul 6, 2018)

Would these 

24MP AI Camera, Aurora Glass Design, 5.84"Honor FullView Display, Ultrasonic Fingerprint, AI Powered by Independent NPU, 5v/4.5A Honor SuperCharge

beat features of my *Nokia 105*? Then surely I don't need other reasons to prove otherwise.

Thank You!


----------



## PrashantK007 (Jul 6, 2018)

Jiss Joseph Thomas said:


> 24MP AI Camera, Aurora Glass Design, 5.84"Honor FullView Display, Ultrasonic Fingerprint, AI Powered by Independent NPU, 5v/4.5A Honor SuperCharge
> 
> Would these beat features of my *Nokia 105*? Then surely I don't need other reasons to prove otherwise.
> 
> Thank You!



No bro, Nokia 105 is the best! It has a number keypad


----------



## Jiss Joseph Thomas (Jul 6, 2018)

PrashantK007 said:


> No bro, Nokia 105 is the best! It has a number keypad


hehe Anyway, that's not an annoying feature isn't it 

Thank you for the compliments!


----------



## adityajss (Jul 7, 2018)

Digit-Brand said:


> Hey Honor fans,
> 
> *static.digit.in/default/f84addecc01249d1408a06f54729e6a23e4758a8.jpeg
> 
> ...





Rajesh Khatnani said:


> Here are some of the coolest features of the new Honor 10:
> 
> 24MP AI Camera
> Aurora Glass Design
> ...



For a layman the smartphone means it runs all apps intalled smoothly and have a good camera which is there in Honor 10 with AI feature and aperture F2.0 in back and F1.8 in front. Wow factor.


----------



## Shivam02Agarwal (Jul 7, 2018)

The highlights of the device are :

1. 24Mp + 16Mp Dual Rear Camera setup with AI features 
2. Party Mode in Audio which gives a great entertainment experience
3. Highly performing Kirin 970 SOC with a great gaming experience 
4. Amplified audio output along with the output from the normal headphones
5.Great compact design and Colors.
6.Premium looks
7. Effecient 24MP selfie camera.
8. Fast charging
9.Independent NPU 
10. AI features of the device as a whole 

My current device is LeEco Le 2 . Not at all satisfied with device . Old software , old hardware , Camera quality not so good , No updates . Eagerly waiting for an upgrade .


----------



## Kibama Naga (Jul 8, 2018)

Best feature of Honor 10 Aurora Glass design ,full view display ,supercharge and ofc the Kirin soc with massive 6Gigs of ram..
My current phone Redmi note 5 is also good and i like it as its good in its own category but if i have to compare, Note 5 looks alil dull, camera isnt upto mark, and the snapdragon 625 can't run high end games smoothly and the 4gb ram always seems to be fully loaded even when not running apps.


----------



## Akshaysrk (Jul 8, 2018)

Anyone prefer OnePlus6 over Honor 10 bcoz as seen evr says OP6 is beast and other it is but Honor10 doesn't lack in any other specs infact it offers more than OP6 And lower than price of that.


----------



## Vinanka (Jul 12, 2018)

What I liked most about the  Honor 10 is its AI and Battery (Super Charge) by which I can use my phone to fullest without worrying for shut down.

The bad thing in the phone I Currently use is battery drainage and camera quality.


----------



## Vinanka (Jul 12, 2018)

The features I would like to add Live tiles or widgets for favorite applications, there should response button also on live tile for immediate response..
One more addon features I would like to have that is a falling alert feature in upcoming smartphones which produces a high quality and pitch sound whenever it falls on earth.
The AI features which I would like to see is the Super Quality Touch and body sensing features i.e. phones should be able to recognize the touch of the person who owns it. With this features, We can catch that persons, if he/she try to steal our phone as in buses or metro it usually happens.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 14, 2018)

Vinanka said:


> The AI features which I would like to see is the Super Quality Touch and body sensing features i.e. phones should be able to recognize the touch of the person who owns it. With this features, We can catch that persons, if he/she try to steal our phone as in buses or metro it usually happens.


You want a phone to host a live Aadhar database?


----------



## PrashantK007 (Jul 14, 2018)

Vinanka said:


> The bad thing in the phone I Currently use is battery drainage and camera quality.


Check comments in other posts from people here. Your problems can be solved without going to customer care centre.


----------



## Divya sharma (Jul 15, 2018)

Honor 10 camera quality and battery is very good and currently im using redmi note 3 camera both front and back not soo good and proximity sensor not working properly sometimes and battery drainage.


----------



## @riya123 (Jul 15, 2018)

Exclusivity in design,ultrasonic Fingerprint,
Treble support so that it becomes easy to flash and use any AOSP based rom .


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 20, 2018)

Divya sharma said:


> Honor 10 camera quality and battery is very good and currently im using redmi note 3 camera both front and back not soo good and proximity sensor not working properly sometimes and battery drainage.


Flash an AOSP based rom which has camera 2 api and use gcam from XDA.


----------



## Divya sharma (Jul 20, 2018)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Flash an AOSP based rom which has camera 2 api and use gcam from XDA.


What is AOSP?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 20, 2018)

Divya sharma said:


> What is AOSP?


Android (operating system) - Wikipedia


----------



## BharatBang99199 (Jul 24, 2018)

Features i wish would be
1. Water Resistant

2. Black and white display mode for use in high light mode, same can be used to save power in power save mode

3. Couple of programmable  new buttons on side of device like volume rocker, power button to give extra functionality to device, like launching a new app directly, or camera click, or next song, etc

4. Dash Charging

Device i use is OP3
1. Lack of dual cameras
2. Lack of Water resistance


----------



## Nawal Kishor Sain (Aug 3, 2018)

My Suggestions for the upcoming Honor Smart Phones:-

1.      Volume Up/Down buttons must be replaced by scroller like PC mouse. It will do 3 functionality i.e. Scroll up for Volume Up (Vol +), Scroll Down for Volume Down (Vol -) and push scroll for Play/pause songs, videos, and camera click, etc.

2.      Reverse Notch (as per below picture)

3.      We could adjust screen resolutions and colour model for power saving.
a.      screen resolutions low/middle/high.
b.      screen color models 1. gray color model, 2. low/mid/high color model 3. low high brightness/sharpness​
4.      Call sound flows with vibrations which mean no need to set call hearing speaker on front.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 3, 2018)

Nawal Kishor Sain said:


> My Suggestions for the upcoming Honor Smart Phones:-
> 
> 1.      Volume Up/Down buttons must be replaced by scroller like PC mouse. It will do 3 functionality i.e. Scroll up for Volume Up (Vol +), Scroll Down for Volume Down (Vol -) and push scroll for Play/pause songs, videos, and camera click, etc.
> 
> ...


Please remove personal email info from the pic. 
A notch is still a notch irrespective of the direction.


----------



## SilentAssassin (Aug 3, 2018)

Nawal Kishor Sain said:


> Volume Up/Down buttons must be replaced by scroller like PC mouse. It will do 3 functionality i.e. Scroll up for Volume Up (Vol +), Scroll Down for Volume Down (Vol -) and push scroll for Play/pause songs, videos, and camera click, etc.


The scroller sounds nice. But think practically, if a scroller with a diameter of 1cm needs to be placed then it would take much space inside the phone while it is eliminated by buttons.


----------



## SilentAssassin (Aug 3, 2018)

Nawal Kishor Sain said:


> Reverse Notch


Seems like you still didn't understand the problems with the notch. It still cuts some pixels and that's the only purpose and to give it an iPhone look, nothing else.


----------



## omega44-xt (Aug 3, 2018)

Nawal Kishor Sain said:


> My Suggestions for the upcoming Honor Smart Phones:-
> 
> 1.      Volume Up/Down buttons must be replaced by scroller like PC mouse. It will do 3 functionality i.e. Scroll up for Volume Up (Vol +), Scroll Down for Volume Down (Vol -) and push scroll for Play/pause songs, videos, and camera click, etc.
> 
> ...


Most android phones with notch have a chin, so why not use that?

Check Xiaomi Mi Mix 2S. It has a good solution for the front camera IMO. But its true that companies sell notch'ed' phones because people think its like iPhone X & is cool.

Your idea is good as well but I doubt someone will try it. We would have completely bezeless solutions (like Vivo Nex S) before someone takes your idea seriously.


----------



## SilentAssassin (Aug 3, 2018)

anupam_pb said:


> Check Xiaomi Mi Mix 2S. It has a good solution for the front camera IMO.


Xiaomi really made an awesome innovation and it proved themselves worthy among companies like honor etc,  who are copying other's design instead of innovation.


----------



## Charchit Sharma (Aug 4, 2018)

2.      Reverse Notch (as per below picture)
Using notch in the middle is reducing the effort of cutting the screen ratio, using your way we need to isolate both side areas which is sort of heavy task and it may increase pixelation in mid-range phones. But, still a good try.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 4, 2018)

anupam_pb said:


> Check Xiaomi Mi Mix 2S. It has a good solution for the front camera IMO. But its true that companies sell notch'ed' phones because people think its like iPhone X & is cool.


Number of people wanting to show off by buying anything which looks like any apple product is much more higher than number of people who are not going to buy things with stupid designs.
Sales matter to any company, not the customers themselves (not even to Apple btw).


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 4, 2018)

SilentAssassin said:


> The scroller sounds nice. But think practically, if a scroller with a diameter of 1cm needs to be placed then it would take much space inside the phone while it is eliminated by buttons.


And it would cut into battery capacity as well.


----------



## PrashantK007 (Aug 4, 2018)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Number of people wanting to show off by buying anything which looks like any apple product is much more higher than number of people who are not going to buy things with stupid designs.


Why people want show off with Honor phones?


----------



## AmbarDash (Aug 4, 2018)

Liked feature: 24 MP AI camera

Annoying feature of my phone: bad 8 mp camera. Pic are blured.


----------



## omega44-xt (Aug 5, 2018)

PrashantK007 said:


> Why people want show off with Honor phones?


You might not do it, but many people like having a phone which at least looks like iPhone X which in their opinion is the best phone.


----------



## omega44-xt (Aug 5, 2018)

AmbarDash said:


> Liked feature: 24 MP AI camera
> 
> Annoying feature of my phone: bad 8 mp camera. Pic are blured.


In today's age, MP of a camera doesn't matter at all. I have seen bad 20MP camera in Vivo & Oppo phones. 
Best example is my S8, the 8MP front camera is better than 16MP one of OP6 (tested it side by side myself). OP6 one has more noise in both its cameras compared to my S8. So these flagship killers can't actually kill any flagship. The only good thing is a great SoC at a low price.


----------



## Shadab Ahmed Ansari (Aug 6, 2018)

Favourite feature of new Honor 10 are: 
1. It's design. And its Fingerprint sensor in front.
2. The features of its camera amazed me.
3. It's fast charging.
4. The Aurora class that changes colour at different angles.
5. it's Full view Display.
Annoying features of the phone i am currently using are:
1. It's Hang a lot.
2. Camera quality and features not so good.
3. Poor battery life.
4. It doesn't support VoLTE.
5. Unable to find it accessories like mobile back cover, tempered glasses, etc.


----------



## Vinanka (Aug 6, 2018)

Nawal Kishor Sain said:


> My Suggestions for the upcoming Honor Smart Phones:-
> 
> 1.      Volume Up/Down buttons must be replaced by scroller like PC mouse. It will do 3 functionality i.e. Scroll up for Volume Up (Vol +), Scroll Down for Volume Down (Vol -) and push scroll for Play/pause songs, videos, and camera click, etc.
> 
> ...


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 8, 2018)

anupam_pb said:


> You might not do it, but many people like having a phone which at least looks like iPhone X which in their opinion is the best phone.


I've seen Apple users having cases with cutout in the back to show Apple's logo.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 8, 2018)

anupam_pb said:


> I have seen bad 20MP camera in Vivo & Oppo phones.


Shouldn't that be a norm already? 50-90% price of their phones is just to cover up marketing and middle men cuts.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 8, 2018)

anupam_pb said:


> Best example is my S8, the 8MP front camera is better than 16MP one of OP6 (tested it side by side myself). OP6 one has more noise in both its cameras compared to my S8. So these flagship killers can't actually kill any flagship. The only good thing is a great SoC at a low price.


IIRC, the OG "flagship killer", Oneplus 1, was focused on general leg free performance at low prices. That would've been true today as well if OP kept prices at same levels and mid range SoCs didn't get powerful and efficient.


----------



## omega44-xt (Aug 9, 2018)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Shouldn't that be a norm already? 50-90% price of their phones is just to cover up marketing and middle men cuts.


It is. I feel Samsung mid-range phones are better than Oppo & Vivo. At least Samsung has a good camera, build & display, AMOLED, on many of their 15k+ phones (even though some are 720p). Not to forget the OS. Even Oppo & Vivo uses weak SoCs on their phones like Samsung. It's just that they market the higher MP camera & people have been falling for that.

Truth is all 3 of them have bad phones (except for Samsung flagships).


----------



## omega44-xt (Aug 9, 2018)

SaiyanGoku said:


> I've seen Apple users having cases with cutout in the back to show Apple's logo.


I have never seen a case without the cutout. I have seen too many iPhones in the US, they either have a case with a cutout or no case at all.


----------



## omega44-xt (Aug 9, 2018)

SaiyanGoku said:


> IIRC, the OG "flagship killer", Oneplus 1, was focused on *general leg free performance at low prices*. That would've been true today as well if OP kept prices at same levels and mid range SoCs didn't get powerful and efficient.


That mantra would have been great for OP. They could have been what Nexus 4 & 5 were, instead they are following the Nexus route literally the same way, increasing the price. Maybe they might release proper flagships in the future instead of so-called flagship killer.

They have a proper fan following kind of like Apple now, even in India.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 10, 2018)

Digit-Brand said:


> All you need to do to stand a chance to *win Honor customized accessories* is to *comment on this thread*. That's it. Just comment and win!
> 
> *How to participate?*
> 
> ...


I almost forgot about this thing. @Digit-Brand, any update on results?


----------



## titumama (Aug 11, 2018)

I like Aurora Glass Design and 5.84” Honor FullView Display

I hate operating system (lollipop), low ram storage and no complete 4g support. Jio calling needs jio4gvoice app.


----------



## PrashantK007 (Aug 11, 2018)

anupam_pb said:


> I have never seen a case without the cutout. I have seen too many iPhones in the US, they either have a case with a cutout or no case at all.


my iphone using friends use it without case and broke screen


----------



## omega44-xt (Aug 12, 2018)

PrashantK007 said:


> my iphone using friends use it without case and broke screen


Cracked glass on 2 sides are better than 1


----------



## anoshsk (Aug 13, 2018)

>Just leave a comment on this thread about your favorite features of the new Honor 10
Great phone with unique design and beautiful aurora colour theme,
Ultrasonic finger print scanner is best for high end security and functionality,
Ai camera excellent,


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 18, 2018)

anupam_pb said:


> Cracked glass on 2 sides are better than 1


Wait, what? You want the phone to turn into modern art?


----------



## PrashantK007 (Aug 18, 2018)

anupam_pb said:


> Cracked glass on 2 sides are better than 1


no cracks anywhere is much better


----------



## omega44-xt (Aug 20, 2018)

PrashantK007 said:


> no cracks anywhere is much better


Obviously, I was being sarcastic


----------



## raunakchawla (Aug 25, 2018)

Honor 10 feature I like: 
Processor is fast
Full Hd screen
128 gb storage

Annoying things in current phone:
No fast charging
No updates and Samsung ui is bad
Very show processor


----------



## PrashantK007 (Aug 25, 2018)

anupam_pb said:


> Obviously, I was being sarcastic


Didn't see that. Metal and plastic is better than glass.


----------



## omega44-xt (Aug 26, 2018)

PrashantK007 said:


> Didn't see that. Metal and *plastic* is better than glass.


Premium polycarbonates like Lumia (800/900) phones once had would be good. Cheap looking plastics like Samsung S5 isn't that great. The Kevlar of Poco is good but sadly costs a lot


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 27, 2018)

Digit-Brand said:


> *Prizes*
> 
> Honor accessories like Honor Bluetooth earphones, Honor Bluetooth selfie sticks, etc.
> Winners will be selected based on the quality of the posts, and a comprehensive consideration by Honor.


Any update for this @Digit-Brand?


----------



## Musthaq Ahmed (Aug 27, 2018)

*Member*
I have always looked for cameras in my smart phones. In Honor, the AI integrated camera is something like never before. None of the phones I have used have a camera with AI

In India's leading Xiaomi phones, heating is a big issue. Sadly, my phone has heating problems too.


----------



## Charchit Sharma (Aug 28, 2018)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Any update for this @Digit-Brand?


Yes! please give updates, even you have asked for address also, but it never processed.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 31, 2018)

Musthaq Ahmed said:


> In India's leading Xiaomi phones, heating is a big issue


Depends on what you think "heating" is. I'm using RN3 and it gets warm (37-42 ºC) while playing PUBG. It never got uncomfortable to hold.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 1, 2018)

anupam_pb said:


> The Kevlar of Poco is good but sadly costs a lot


Kevlar variant is not VFM. They should've either made it default for all variants or released it like a simple back cover.


----------



## Charchit Sharma (Sep 1, 2018)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Kevlar variant is not VFM. They should've either made it default for all variants or released it like a simple back cover.


It's just a market strategy to create hype in the global market!


----------



## PrashantK007 (Sep 1, 2018)

anupam_pb said:


> Premium polycarbonates like Lumia (800/900) phones once had would be good. Cheap looking plastics like Samsung S5 isn't that great.


Old Lumia phones still look better than glass phones.


----------



## PrashantK007 (Sep 1, 2018)

Musthaq Ahmed said:


> Sadly, my phone has heating problems too.


Use ice pack or ac coolant.


----------



## omega44-xt (Sep 2, 2018)

Charchit Sharma said:


> It's just a market strategy to create hype in the global market!


Agreed. For US & EU a $400 phone isn't a lot of money, might be like 10k for us. So want to catch attention. Flagships sell a lot in US.


----------



## omega44-xt (Sep 2, 2018)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Kevlar variant is not VFM. They should've either made it default for all variants or released it like a simple back cover.


True


----------



## Charchit Sharma (Sep 2, 2018)

anupam_pb said:


> Agreed. For US & EU a $400 phone isn't a lot of money, might be like 10k for us. So want to catch attention. Flagships sell a lot in US.


Yes, let see the what Apple is planning.


----------



## omega44-xt (Sep 2, 2018)

Charchit Sharma said:


> Yes, let see the what Apple is planning.


They don't have to worry much, iPhone X did sell well for a $1000 phone despite not being better than $800 phones(in some ways inferior), although a bit less than Apple's expected estimates. Maybe some people realized it's not worth it?

Truth be told, Android doesn't have a proper replacement for iPhone X. S9 & Pixel 2 doesn't have dual cameras at back & S9+ can be considered big.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 2, 2018)

anupam_pb said:


> iPhone X did sell well for a $1000 phone despite not being better than $800 phones(in some ways inferior)


Make that 200$ instead of 800$


----------



## Charchit Sharma (Sep 3, 2018)

anupam_pb said:


> They don't have to worry much, iPhone X did sell well for a $1000 phone despite not being better than $800 phones(in some ways inferior), although a bit less than Apple's expected estimates. Maybe some people realized it's not worth it?
> 
> Truth be told, Android doesn't have a proper replacement for iPhone X. S9 & Pixel 2 doesn't have dual cameras at back & S9+ can be considered big.


True!


----------



## Minion (Sep 6, 2018)

Akshaysrk said:


> Anyone prefer OnePlus6 over Honor 10 bcoz as seen evr says OP6 is beast and other it is but Honor10 doesn't lack in any other specs infact it offers more than OP6 And lower than price of that.


How so?Honor 10 lacks OIS in camera,AMOLED display and SD845


----------



## Minion (Sep 6, 2018)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Number of people wanting to show off by buying anything which looks like any apple product is much more higher than number of people who are not going to buy things with stupid designs.
> Sales matter to any company, not the customers themselves (not even to Apple btw).


Some of people don't like notch but are forced to buy a phone with notch just because every phone now a days comes with notch 
when I was searching phone for 30k there was only one option i.e one plus 6 (AMOLED display,SD845 and stock ROM)


----------



## zakirali (Sep 8, 2018)

Digit-Brand said:


> Just leave a comment on this thread about your favorite features of the new Honor 10
> 
> Tell us some annoying features of the phones that you are currently using.


My favourite features of Honor 10:
Aurora Glass design, Full view display and AI camera
Annoying features of my Moto G3: 
No fingerprint scanner, very old android, low ram.


----------



## PrashantK007 (Sep 8, 2018)

anupam_pb said:


> S9 & Pixel 2 doesn't have dual cameras at back & S9+ can be considered big.


Pixels still have google camera which has better results than almost every dual back camera.


----------



## Minion (Sep 8, 2018)

PrashantK007 said:


> Pixels still have google camera which has better results than almost every dual back camera.


Pixel service is non existence since HTC. They may shut down anytime.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 8, 2018)

Minion said:


> Some of people don't like notch but are forced to buy a phone with notch just because every phone now a days comes with notch


I thought at least Poco F1 would not have that ugly design.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 8, 2018)

Minion said:


> Pixel service is non existence since HTC. They may shut down anytime.


Pixel is not going away anytime soon. Gen 3 pixels are rumored to be designed by Google and manufactured by foxconn. Google took pixel's team from HTC AFAIK.


----------



## omega44-xt (Sep 8, 2018)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Pixel is not going away anytime soon. Gen 3 pixels are rumored to be designed by Google and manufactured by foxconn. Google took pixel's team from HTC AFAIK.


Still, after sales is another thing. I have read instances of very bad experience with service centers. They should look into it considering its a premium phone. Their service is like Xiaomi, Asus, etc.


----------



## omega44-xt (Sep 8, 2018)

PrashantK007 said:


> Pixels still have google camera which has better results than almost every dual back camera.


True, but a wide angle lens or telephoto one is useful in some cases. B/W & depth sensors are useless for sure when Google can do what they do with just software.


----------



## Minion (Sep 9, 2018)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Pixel is not going away anytime soon. Gen 3 pixels are rumored to be designed by Google and manufactured by foxconn. Google took pixel's team from HTC AFAIK.


Still after sales service is very poor


----------



## @riya123 (Sep 9, 2018)

The Honor View 10 features a large 5.99-inch bezel less display and offers Full HD+ resolution of 2160 x 1080 pixels. You can get sharp and accurate colors with pixel density of 403 PPI.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 13, 2018)

@riya123 said:


> The Honor View 10 features a large 5.99-inch bezel less display and offers Full HD+ resolution of 2160 x 1080 pixels. You can get sharp and accurate colors with pixel density of 403 PPI.


Nobody is discussing View 10 here.


----------



## PrashantK007 (Sep 15, 2018)

@riya123 said:


> You can get sharp and accurate colors with pixel density of 403 PPI.


What if I want vibrant colours?


----------



## Minion (Sep 16, 2018)

PrashantK007 said:


> What if I want vibrant colours?


Then you have a buy a phone with AMOLED panel


----------



## Abhilash patnaik (Sep 16, 2018)

The Honor 10 has the glass body of the P20, the unique paintjobs included. On paper, the two also share the same screen, same processor, same battery with the same SuperCharge support, same software, and rather similar cameras. And yet, the 10 is impressively cheaper.


----------



## billubakra (Sep 22, 2018)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Pixel is not going away anytime soon. Gen 3 pixels are rumored to be designed by Google and manufactured by foxconn. Google took pixel's team from HTC AFAIK.


Pixel's after sales support is like that of op, xiaomi etc. They suck. Moreover Google did not take after sales support department from HTC.


----------



## billubakra (Sep 22, 2018)

Abhilash patnaik said:


> The Honor 10 has the glass body of the P20, the unique paintjobs included. On paper, the two also share the same screen, same processor, same battery with the same SuperCharge support, same software, and rather similar cameras. And yet, the 10 is impressively cheaper.


Super Charge support is missing in India for reasons unknown.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 22, 2018)

billubakra said:


> HTC exits Indian smartphone market[/URL]


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 22, 2018)

billubakra said:


> Moreover Google did not take after sales support department from HTC.


That wouldn't matter anyway because of this:

HTC exits Indian smartphone market


----------



## billubakra (Sep 22, 2018)

SaiyanGoku said:


> That wouldn't matter anyway because of this:
> 
> HTC exits Indian smartphone market



That's old news and that is why I have mentioned that Pixel users are own their own until and unless Google ties up with some 3rd party service support.


----------



## Minion (Sep 26, 2018)

Celenaa Gomz said:


> I'm not using any honor device, Still, can I participate in this contest by posting the feature.
> 
> waiting for the reply.


Contest is over on 15th sept


----------



## Laksh (Sep 28, 2018)

Digit-Brand said:


> Hey Honor fans,
> Hi i am one of the biggest fan of honour but one I want from to you take make your more accessible for people and make it best for gaming also
> *static.digit.in/default/f84addecc01249d1408a06f54729e6a23e4758a8.jpeg
> 
> ...


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 29, 2018)

Laksh said:


> Hey Honor fans,
> Hi i am one of the biggest fan of honour but one I want from to you take make your more accessible for people and make it best for gaming also


The contest was over on 15th September.


----------



## Jasmeet Singh Narang (Oct 12, 2018)

My preference in a smartphone has been the looks. Honor 10 is a beautifully crafted masterprice that has got power,beast cameras,speed, premium looks and adding it with artificial intelligence makes it a real star performer.

Currently using oppo f7 and sometimes feel why using it as no fast charge and AI technology not really up to date.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 12, 2018)

Jasmeet Singh Narang said:


> premium looks and adding it with artificial intelligence



Notch 

"AI" which can't improve performance by removing emui. 



Jasmeet Singh Narang said:


> Currently using oppo f7 and sometimes feel why using it as no fast charge and AI technology not really up to date.


Indian variant has too slow charging.

Ps: Contest was over last month.


Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## billubakra (Oct 13, 2018)

@SaiyanGoku
Photo to dikha apne notched phone ki, your daily driver ha ha.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 13, 2018)

billubakra said:


> @SaiyanGoku
> Photo to dikha apne notched phone ki, your daily driver ha ha.


It is resting in the box (blame EMUI). Won't be my daily driver anytime. Forgot about the pics so, sharing them now

*i.imgur.com/hd8PCQpl.jpg
*i.imgur.com/AiN4H2cl.jpg

Click on image for higher resolution pic.


----------



## billubakra (Oct 13, 2018)

SaiyanGoku said:


> It is resting in the box (blame EMUI). Won't be my daily driver anytime. Forgot about the pics so, sharing them now
> 
> *i.imgur.com/hd8PCQpl.jpg
> *i.imgur.com/AiN4H2cl.jpg
> ...



Sell it or gift it to me.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 13, 2018)

billubakra said:


> Sell it or gift it to me.


Sure, for how much?


----------



## billubakra (Oct 13, 2018)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Sure, for how much?


Gift ke paisa lega? 2 thappad khush reh.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 13, 2018)

billubakra said:


> Gift ke paisa lega? 2 thappad khush reh.


You said 


billubakra said:


> Sell it


----------



## billubakra (Oct 13, 2018)

SaiyanGoku said:


> You said


Bech de "ya" mujhe gift karde.


----------



## Allu Azad (Oct 15, 2018)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Sure, for how much?


Just give it to me for 6k. I will use it.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 15, 2018)

Allu Azad said:


> Just give it to me for 6k. I will use it.


Those 6k better be in USD then.


----------



## दीपक शुक्ला (Oct 17, 2018)

Honers should have To Work on Gaming Smartphones now...


----------



## billubakra (Oct 17, 2018)

दीपक शुक्ला said:


> Honers should have To Work on Gaming Smartphones now...


लोल, लमाओ


----------



## Shreedhar Acharya (Oct 19, 2018)

Honor   is great itself and nothing till now have offer that this phone have to offer like below
> For selfie lover 24 mp already cover , and for photographer great duel camera at 24,16 mp camera 
>Its have got a 3.5mm jack with type c port that is another great design for person who forget small things 
>All are great hardware compared to other smartphones but if there was a small 2mp camere at front with 24 mp  with a big battery then it would have been a hydrogen bomb to other phones . And there is no word to descride making it really great .
In my curt\rent phone(Nokia E 71) There is a problem of screen size with a apps .







\
=


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 19, 2018)

Shreedhar Acharya said:


> Honor 10 is great itself and nothing till now have offer that this phone have to offer like below
> > For selfie lover 24 mp already cover , and for photographer great duel camera at 24,16 mp camera
> >Its have got a 3.5mm jack with type c port that is another great design for person who forget small things
> >All are great hardware compared to other smartphones but if there was a small 2mp camere at front with 24 mp  with a big battery then it would have been a hydrogen bomb to other phones . And there is no word to descride making it really great .
> In my curt\rent phone(Nokia E 71) There is a problem of screen size with a apps .


I've used this phone for 3-4 hours and it is resting in the box ever since. EMUI isn't worth the time.

Contest is over BTW.


----------



## Andersob (Oct 22, 2018)

Its really good


----------



## Rajeevkr06 (Oct 22, 2018)

Honor 10:
- Compact phone when others are pushing beyond 6"
- IR Blaster: It is indeed convenient

Annoying feature of my current phone (Galaxy S8): Glass back (As they say, glass is glass & glass breaks.


----------



## Aditya mishra (Oct 24, 2018)

24MP Camera with 5 mp of depth dual camera
5.84” Honor FullView Display
NFC Supporting
Fast charging
Front camera also has secondary camera for depth


----------



## Vaibhav Madan (Nov 11, 2018)

I needed a phone upgrade, so I browsed web and searched for some good phones. Honor 10 had good reviews almost everywhere. So, I decided to buy it. Man, the phone was superb! I would it 95 points out of 100. It was so awesome. On full charging, my battery lasted till end of day. The phone is good for its price. I played PUBG in it and graphics were awesome. Keep up Honor!


----------

